# Our new found path...Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima



## LocknBlock (Mar 5, 2009)

*












Our new found path...Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima*



Posted by Chaz Siangco on January 28, 2009 at 2:23pm in Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima
*To all friends and family,
As of Jan. 2009, the Siangco Instructors under the Pedoy's School of Escrima has parted ways with the PSE Organization. The San Diego Branch of PSE has closed and the Siangco family has reorganized under a new name and moniker: PULAHAN-DEROBIO ESKRIMA. The doors to our facility in San Diego will be closed as of March 2009 and we will hold selective private sessions only. We hope for much success and blessings for Grandmaster Tyrone Takahashi and his organization, as family will always be family. We hope the FMA community will embrace this change for us and that we find continued support from all of you.

Much Love and Aloha, Mahalo Nui Loa;
Chaz Siangco
*
*PDE Ohana, FMA Communty,
This Katiguman will be an official launch gathering of 
*Time: February 28, 2009 from 10am to 7pm
Location: Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima Combat Academy
                                            Street: *902 E. 18th Street*
                        City/Town: *National City, CA 91950*
                        Website or Map: http://htt://www.pdeskrima.com 
*
our newly formed organization; Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima. This is primarily for our family, friends and students; however, we would like to open it up for anyone who would like to join us. This will consist of a day of open training sessions with Tuhon Chaz founder of Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima and seminars from Grand Tuhon Chris Siangco, mentor and co-founder of Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima along with his brother GM Lennie Siangco, founder of Shangko Fighting System and Guro under Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima and 
Master Tasi Alo - Davis/Cabales Serrada Eskrima System & PDE Rep along with Guru Roger Gehring from Northern California.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* Pulahan-Derobio Eskrima Founded by the Siangco Collective: Grand Tuhon Chris Siangco, Tuhon Chaz Siangco and Tuhon Christian Siangco. The Siangco Collective are descendants and lineage of Great Grandmaster Braulio Pedoy.
                                             Website:                        http://www.pdeskrima.com 
                                                                Location:                        San Diego, CA





*Pulahan~Derobio Eskrima*
Pulahan: literally translated those wearing red, we pay homage to these warriors not for their political and religious beliefs or fanatical views but to hold on to the virtues of this warrior sect of never bowing down, to never submit, to stand true to our philosophies as a warrior and purveyor of the Filipino combat arts. 
Derobio: literally translated Rhythm of the Horse, to encompass all aspects of combat, the key to all movement, the nucleus of our combative philosophy  to evade and conquer. 

This expression of Eskrima as founded by the Siangco Collective is a combative progression of their foundation in the art of Derobio as taught to them by their maternal Grandfather; the late Great Grandmaster Braulio Tomada Pedoy, a highly adaptive and innovative expression of the warrior spirit and skill of their predecessors, the Pulahan Warriors of Leyte.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LocknBlock (Mar 10, 2009)

The meeting and seminar was great and we all got to hear from the Siangco collective of where they see their organization heading. We in Northern California concur with Da Ohana !! Aloha Oukou !!


----------



## LocknBlock (May 12, 2009)

Thanx to PG Steven Dowd for publishing the special issue on Pulahan Derobio Eskrima!!


----------

